# Què tal? (accent)



## CuervoGold

Bon dia a tothom!

Fa poc m'he trobat en un llibre que s'utilitzava l'expressió "què tal?" (la RAE la defineix com a locució adverbial). He vist que, encara que no se'n recomana el seu ús, en àmbits col.loquials és dóna per vàlida. 

No obstant això, tinc el dubte de si s'ha de posar accent o no a la paraula "què", donat que, en aquest cas, no funciona com a pronom ni es pot substituir per "quina cosa" (com he dit abans, es tracta en castellà d'una locució adverbial). Exemple: Què tal has fet l'examen? (Quina cosa? tal has fet l'examen?).

Per què s'escriu amb acccent, doncs?  

Gràcies!


----------



## Elessar

Efectivament, el portal de Consultes lingüístiques Optimot recull l’expressió i, encara que no la recomana, l’escriu amb accent: 

«No és recomanable la fórmula de salutació _què tal?_, que pertany al terreny de la llengua col·loquial». 

Quant al motiu de dur accent, jo crec que és perquè es tracta d’una pregunta. I no crec que per a dur accent, *què* haja de ser intercanviable necessàriament per «quina cosa». Per exemple, en una oració com ara «Què t’ha semblat això?» també posem accent en _què_, i si el substituírem per *quina cosa* el resultat seria molt estrany.


----------



## CuervoGold

Gràcies Elessar!


----------



## kslxmp

En català, "què tal" és incorrecte, ja que és un manlleu del castellà, on significa "de quina manera", per tant una traducció "correcta" en català seria "quin tal".

És una nova moda que expulsa formes patrimonials catalanes com "com va", "com anem", "com prova", etc.

En castellà el "què" aquest és un adjectiu, i va amb accent, però com que en català el seu corresponent no és "què" sinó "quin", no hi ha una manera correcta d'escriure-ho.

Potser podria significar "Què [passa amb] tal [cosa]?" on sí que seria correcte, el "què", però sembla que és més aviat l'opció anterior.


----------



## CuervoGold

Moltes gràcies i benvingut/da!


----------



## kslxmp

De res, i mercès a tu per la benvinguda


----------



## Penyafort

Coincideixo amb en kslxmp; trobo que és totalment incorrecte. Ara bé, jo no ho considero pas un manlleu, sinó una clara interferència, d'aquelles que fan mal a les orelles per molt catalana que es vulgui fer l'ela.  

Tampoc no crec que aquest "qué" equivalgui a "quin" en aquest cas. El conjunt "qué tal" del castellà és un sintagma de tipus adverbial, tot ell corresponent al nostre "com". Per això, "_¿Qué tal estás?_" o "_¿Qué tal va?_" són perfectament traduïbles per "Com estàs?" i "Com va?", i per això grinyola tant aquest "_què tal_". El fet que "què" i "tal" siguin mots plenament catalans no justifica l'ús d'aquesta locució.


----------



## Dymn

A mi no em grinyola, l'he fet servir tota la vida i vaig descobrir que era "incorrecte" amb un petit diccionari de barbarismes que tenia. Ara, potser és recent i algú recorda quan es va començar a utilitzar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> potser és recent


Fa més de cent anys que es fa servir...


----------



## merquiades

Quin ús de "Que tal"? (no) es considera correcte?  

Les salutacions?
Hola amic meu.  Que tal?  Content de veure't aquí.

o

Per a expressar de quina manera?
Que tal has fet l'examen?  Crec que ha estat molt difícil.

Ambdós o només el segon?


----------



## Dymn

Diria que en qualsevol context és incorrecta.



merquiades said:


> Que tal has fet l'examen?


Em sona més natural dir "_com t'ha anat l'examen?_".


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> potser és recent i algú recorda quan es va començar a utilitzar.



Com diu en Circunflejo, sembla que roda en literatura des de fa més d'un segle. Narcís Oller ja el feia anar en alguns diàlegs.



merquiades said:


> Quin ús de "Que tal"? (no) es considera correcte?



Per mi, els dos exemples sonen malament. Sembla que estan admesos com a _correctes_, però. Si més no, en un registre col·loquial.

Lògicament això no vol dir que en català no sigui ben natural trobar "que" + "tal" en oracions, però no com a locució, almenys de manera formal.


----------

